# Dog Food Recall



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Proctor & Gamble has issued a press release regarding a voluntary recall they are performing on select *Iams* and *Eukanuba* dry dog & cat foods, due to a possibility of Salmonella contamination. Fortunately, according to P&G, there have not yet been any reports of illness due this contamination.

A dog who has ingested salmonella may be lethargic and have diarrhea (possibly with blood), fever, and vomiting. Some dogs will have only decreased appetite, fever and stomach pain. Infected dogs can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian ASAP.
*List of Affected Foods*


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

